# Recommend me your favourite Scherzi / Presti please



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I found myself skipping the slow movements a lot recently, so I decided to put together some energizing playlists. Feel free to share what you like of fast movements or standalone scherzi / presti / allegri / any other thing that goes fast :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Just a few hours ago I was listening to Haydn's String Quartet in C major, op. 20 no. 2 while driving home from the local men's hat store (bought a Panama). Anyways, I find the final movement a most delightful and invigorating fugue.

If you're agreeable to great energy from a militaristic source, check out Shostakovich's 2nd movement allegro from his 10th symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I can't think what 'stand alone' scherzos might be, but I like the following as part of the whole work:

Scherzos From:

Nielsen 2
Hugh Wood Symphony Op. 21
Dutilleux 1
Rubbra 2
Bruckner 8
Bruckner 4
Dvorak 9
Vaughan Williams 5
Schumann 4


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> Just a few hours ago I was listening to Haydn's String Quartet in C major, op. 20 no. 2 while driving home from the local men's hat store (bought a Panama). Anyways, I find the final movement a most delightful and invigorating fugue.
> 
> If you're agreeable to great energy from a militaristic source, check out Shostakovich's 2nd movement allegro from his 10th symphony.


Oh yes, definitely - I forgot that one!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

If I were to put together such a playlist, I would make sure to include:

Bruckner 4, 7, 8, 9 scherzi
Mahler 9 second movement and 5 scherzo
Beethoven 4 and 7 finales and 9 scherzo, Appassionata and Moonlight finales
Mozart 40 Minuet and Jupiter finale
Schubert 9 scherzo; Piano Sonata 19 and Death and the Maiden finales
Finales of Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1, Violin Concerto, and Symphony No. 2; scherzo of 4
Scherzo of Saint-Saens Piano Concerto No. 2
Finale of Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 1
Finale of Ravel G Major Concerto
Any Bach Gigue from the keyboard and cello suites and the outer movements of Keyboard and Violin Concerti No. 2
Finale of Chopin Sonata No. 3
Dvorak 7 and 9 scherzi and 8 finale
Finale of Prokofiev Sonata 7
Verdi and Mozart's Dies Irae

I hope this is of some help


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Try these:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The scherzo from any Glazunov symphony.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

One of my favs; The scherzo from Henry Litolff's Concerto Symphonique No. 4 in d, Op. 102


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Mendelssohn composed numerous terrific scherzi. Chamber music-wise this is one I always enjoy


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There are a lot of great Scherzos out there, many of them already mentioned here. But just for the record, my personal favorite symphonic Scherzo remains (and has for decades now) the Third Movement of Bruckner's Seventh Symphony. That of the Beethoven Ninth follows as a close second. I have no doubt that the Beethoven is the greater work, but I love that Bruckner Seventh movement and likely always will.

As for Finales, I can't give a definitive final answer (there are again so many great ones), but that of the Brahms First Symphony has long been a treasure to my ears.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Schumann 4 
Mendelssohn 1
Bruckner 9
Beethoven 9


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

No one has mentioned Tchaikovsky 6th symphony--3rd movement.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

'standalone scherzi'

Josef Suk - Fantasic Scherzo
Antonin Dvorak - Scherzo Capriccioso
Gustav Holst - Scherzo
Igor Stravinsky - Scherzo a la Russe


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> The scherzo from any Glazunov symphony.


The one from his Third Symphony is marvelous.


----------

